# Affiliates/Buttons mit "aufwendiger" Annimation aber WIE?



## KerstinMadeleine (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe auf dem Schlauch und zwar ziemlich.
Über googel suche ich nun schon seit zwei Wochen... persönlliche Anfragen bei Webmaster haben mir leider auch nichts gebracht.

Ich möchte gerne Affiliates, Buttons und Icons  erstellen in folgendem Stil und habe absolut keinen Plan womit und wie... denn in meinen Gifanimations-Progs hab ich kein der Effekte gefunden:
http://www.niedliche.tv/hpstuff/creativ/stuff/icons/lj16.gif (hierbei interessiert mich der Ein-/Ausblendeffekt
http://www.niedliche.tv/sunflower/images/banner/affliates/12.gif (hierbei dieser flüssige Farblauf)
Und hierbei kommen sich laut meinem derzeitigen Verständnis zwei Sachen in die Quere.. bekomme es mit animation shop einfach nicht hin... ich meine den rahmen sowie das ein und ausblenden der Schrift: http://www.niedliche.tv/hpstuff/creativ/stuff/icons/icon68.gif

Ich nehme FAST an, dass es SAUMÄSSIG einfach ist, wenn man nur wüsste mit welchem Tool - das is ja eh meist so.
Wer kann mir helfen?
Ich danke im Voraus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Die Lösung ist einfacher als Du denkst, benutze das von PhotoShop mitgelieferte Programm Image Ready. Falls Du das nicht besitzen solltest, kannst Du dir eine 30Tage-Version auf http://www.adobe.de runterladen. 
Wenn Du das Programm hast, wühle Dich mal durch das PS-Forum, da gibt es zahlreiche Threads bezüglich IR und Animationen.
Und wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach nochmal posten 

mfG ALF


----------



## KerstinMadeleine (6. Februar 2004)

Hi Alf 

WUSST ich es doch! Ich sitz auf Gold und weil ich drauf sitz seh ich NÜX *lol*
Hab Image Ready auf dem Rechner, muss aber zu meiner Schande zugeben, dass ich es ausschliesslich zum zerschnibbeln von Layouts benutz habe bisher..
Okay dann wusel ich mich mal unter anderem durch diese Foren durch.
Noch eine Frage. Magst mir nich zu Beginn mal verraten wo ich bei IR anfangen soll zu suchen *grins*

Es grüßt
Der Blindfisch


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Februar 2004)

Such einfach nach Animationen erstellen, da wirst Du schnell merken, dass man das mit den einzelnen Frames machen musst, also jeden Frame ein neues Bild zuweisen musst oder Zwischenframes schalten kannst, um eine Animation zu erhalten. Wusel Dich ein wenig durch, Du wirst merken, dass Du ein Produkt erworben hast, welcher mehr als Gold wert ist 
Wenn spezielle Fragen sind, es gibt immer jemanden, der einen guten Rat weiß.

mfG ALF


----------



## KerstinMadeleine (6. Februar 2004)

Ohje.... ich hasse wuseln, bleibt mir denn nix erspart.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mit adobe fast überfordert war bisher...
Bin eher so der PSP und PhotoImpact Typ, jaja lacht nur 
Daher hab ich eben auch die Anis mit animationshop erstellt...
Okay ich sage tschö an dieser Stelle und werde mal hier im Forum Stiochwort suche benutzen.
Hab ja jetzt nen Anhaltspunkt....


----------



## princezzmary (2. September 2004)

und wenn du gerne schnell schlne Buttons / avatars haben möchtest, gibt es zig private seiten, die dir kostenlos einen machen (bzw. für einen Link).

z.B. ice-junky.com 
all-she-said.net 
onlylie.com 
etc etc

btw.: Die seite, die du oben vorstellst, hat 80% ihrer Tutorials wortwörtlich von meinen kopiert


----------

